# Umlaute in Mailadresse bei mozilla



## tim&struppi (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
habe leider mal wieder ein Problem. Habe meinen Provider für meinen Mail-Account gewechselt und habe mir eine Domain mit Umlaut  gesichert.
Die lautet http://www.kühn-web.de
Danach richtete ich mir verschieden Mailadressen mit dieser Endung ein.
Beim Einrichten meckerte Mozilla, das dies keine gültige E-Mail Adresse ist.
Ich verwendete die Endung   xn--khn-web-n2a.de
Dies ist die "Übersetzung" meiner Domain mit Umlaut.

Wenn ich nun eine TestMail an mich verschicke - michael@kühn-web.de
bekomme ich von mozilla die Fehlermeldung:

Der Mail-Server antwortet 5.1.3 Syntax error in mailbox addres
michael@khn-web.de ( non printable character )

Nun kann ich ja aber schlecht meinen Bekannten und auch so die Mailbox mit der "Umgewandelten" Adresse geben. Die kann sich ja kein Mensch merken.
Irgentwelche Zeichencodierungen habe ich schon ausprobiert, jedoch klappte nichts.

Kann Mozilla-Mail überhaupt das. Wenn ich im Mozilla-Browser die Umlaute eingeben, findet er die richtige Seite. Da klappt es also.

Weiß jemand Rat

Gruß Michael

PS 
KDE 3.2
Mozilla 1.6


----------

